

Ask HN: How do you share passwords around your organization? - tericho

Specifically common passwords for servers, VPN accounts, test web accounts, etc.
======
davismwfl
Overall we try not to. Make it so everyone has their own login/password so you
can control access and limit liability now. The problem with shared
credentials is you do not know who did what and in the end that can bite you.
Also, it can become a nightmare when you need to update a password to keep
things secure and finding out who needs it and who has it etc.

And almost always, when you share a password the pain of updating it becomes
so great you stop and then everything becomes even less secure.

If you must do it for some reason, I'd suggest trying an app like 1password or
similar and sharing the vault between computers.

------
BrianOD
You make a link to each place in Netsso.com. The link can include the login
credentials. Click on it and Netsso will remember the credentials and log you
in. Right-click on a link to share- securely- with other Netsso members.
Netsso will soon launch a similar encryption management system for documents
sent to Dropbox/ other cloud stores. Q,s to Brian@netsso.com if you wish.

------
asitov
[https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/) and
[https://onetimesecret.com/](https://onetimesecret.com/)

~~~
rcarrigan87
I haven't researched this much but housing all your passwords with one third
party scares the hell out of me.

------
jtfairbank
BitTorrent Sync + One Password, but that won't scale past the founders.

------
cookookachu220
I manage access and share passwords using www.bitium.com!

------
arcaartem
KeePass

------
danijelb
Meldium

